# I will attach masks to your profile pictures



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

just post your pfp below and I will attach a mask to it

gotta protect people from corona beer


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2020)

good luck with this one.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

unfortunately while applying the mask, it was crumpled, and this is what we got


----------



## Stealphie (Mar 25, 2020)

me i guess


----------



## Nomi20 (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks man!


----------



## whostolemywaffle (Mar 25, 2020)

thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

whostolemywaffle said:


> thank you!





Nomi20 said:


> Thanks man!



You two were easily the hardest for some reason, but I did it.


 





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh yeah and u @Stealphie


----------



## Nomi20 (Mar 25, 2020)

haha thanks man!


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2020)

CPG said:


> unfortunately while applying the mask, it was crumpled, and this is what we gotView attachment 200758



lol, it might be an impossible task for an avatar with no face.


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 25, 2020)

Do your worst


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> Do your worst


----------



## Uiaad (Mar 25, 2020)

CPG said:


> View attachment 200768



Absolutely love it haha


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 25, 2020)

Taaaaaaaake oooooooonnnn mmmmmeeeeeeeee. Take. On. Me. Taaaaaaaake mmmmeeeeeee ooooonnnnnn....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you but,

_*I think Nemesis do not really need it .....*_


----------



## boomy (Mar 25, 2020)

Haha love this thread!


----------



## Frexxos (Mar 25, 2020)

I also need mask


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 25, 2020)

here's mine


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

kumikochan said:


> here's mine





Frexxos said:


> I also need mask





boomy said:


> Haha love this thread!





alexander1970 said:


> Thank you but,
> 
> _*I think Nemesis do not really need it .....*_





slaphappygamer said:


> Taaaaaaaake oooooooonnnn mmmmmeeeeeeeee. Take. On. Me. Taaaaaaaake mmmmeeeeeee ooooonnnnnn....



anybody that wants to be masked...

*w i l l   b e


 

 

 

 

 *


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 25, 2020)

Go ahead


----------



## Necron (Mar 25, 2020)

Pls do so with this image:





P.S: great service!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

Necron said:


> Pls do so with this image:
> 
> View attachment 200819
> 
> P.S: great service!





VinsCool said:


> Go ahead



bup


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)

CPG said:


> anybody that wants to be masked...
> 
> *w i l l   b e
> View attachment 200814 View attachment 200815 View attachment 200816 View attachment 200817 View attachment 200818 *



Thank you and suddenly Nemesis looks like the nice Family Doctor.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you much.


----------



## Mythical (Mar 25, 2020)

I would love some masked pfp


----------



## bell1-1010 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Mee tooo please meeee toooooooo. I wanna be part of this...

edit:
Could you put the mask on a single coffee bean of your choice?


----------



## wartutor (Mar 25, 2020)

Lmao this is the best coronavirus related thread ive seen so far cant wait to see whats next. This thread has mad me realize i dont even have a pic on my profile lol.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 25, 2020)

Spoiler









Go at it!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bell1-1010 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Mee tooo please meeee toooooooo. I wanna be part of this...
> 
> edit:
> Could you put the mask on a single coffee bean of your choice?
> View attachment 200827





Mythical said:


> I would love some masked pfp View attachment 200825 View attachment 200826



all done  (although for bell1-1010, while trying to apply a mask onto a bean, the bean crusher accidentally ripped up the mask.  )


----------



## Mythical (Mar 25, 2020)

CPG said:


> all done  (although for bell1-1010, while trying to apply a mask onto a bean, the bean crusher accidentally ripped up the mask.  )
> View attachment 200830 View attachment 200831 View attachment 200832


Thanks!!! Looks foiiiiiinee


----------



## bell1-1010 (Mar 25, 2020)

Wohhhoooooo nothing scares coffee!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 25, 2020)

Haha, almost full tryhard, amazing cheers!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Mar 25, 2020)

Oh! Oh! Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Oh! Oh! Pick me! Pick me!


done


----------



## Frexxos (Mar 25, 2020)

Please do mine in better Resolution <3 Thank you.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2020)

Do it!

Art by @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 25, 2020)

Here


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

im gonna be taking a break for today, but I will do the rest tomorrow. Promise.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Mar 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Is this allowed?



Edit - You don't have to add a mask as I'm not going to use this image. Just pulling your leg.


----------



## KiiWii (Mar 25, 2020)

Mines crying out for a mask  please @CPG when you get back to it


----------



## YeezusWalks (Mar 25, 2020)

Whenever you get back to it, could you do mine if you don't mind?


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

Current Waitlist:
@Frexxos
@Lilith Valentine
@azoreseuropa
@KiiWii 
@Jokey_Carrot

I will do the five tomorrow. The next 5 will be done by the day after, or if I get them done early.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 25, 2020)

oops i did the entire line early


----------



## Pk11 (Mar 26, 2020)

lol this is great, can I get a mask?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 26, 2020)

No ThAnK YoU
nO ViRuZ WiLl AtAcC Me BcUz I aM






aNd I PrOtEcC​


----------



## urherenow (Mar 26, 2020)

Do mine?

and if you want a challenge, use gimp or something and try to get that hackerman gif above...


----------



## regnad (Mar 26, 2020)

How about mine?


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 26, 2020)

Why not try this one


----------



## froatsnook (Mar 26, 2020)

Please mask this frog


----------



## Kordru (Mar 29, 2020)

me please


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 5, 2020)

Please, sir, may I have another. This is my last request.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 5, 2020)

CPG said:


> just post your pfp below and I will attach a mask to it
> 
> gotta protect people from corona beer


Elon would like to be musked


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jun 5, 2020)

This Idea is epic


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks like this thread is gaining traction again, thanks slaphappygamer, so I will do said masks as soon as I can, but not right now. (It is currently 10:27 PM here.)


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 5, 2020)

CPG said:


> Looks like this thread is gaining traction again, thanks slaphappygamer, so I will do said masks as soon as I can, but not right now. (It is currently 10:27 PM here.)


You rock! Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Jun 5, 2020)

I just entered this topic for no reason but acutally, this is funny AF


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 5, 2020)

CPG said:


> Looks like this thread is gaining traction again, thanks slaphappygamer, so I will do said masks as soon as I can, but not right now. (It is currently 10:27 PM here.)


Ok Elon can’t wait to be musked


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 6, 2020)

i do it myself


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 6, 2020)

Mask me, please and thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> i do it myself
> View attachment 212142


whilst i was working on the masks, i made this just to spite you lol


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 6, 2020)

CPG said:


> whilst i was working on the masks, i made this just to spite you lolView attachment 212148


When does Elon get his musk?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 6, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> When does Elon get his musk?


im working on it


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 6, 2020)

CPG said:


> im working on it


Ok you have made Elon very pleased


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 6, 2020)

CPG said:


> whilst i was working on the masks, i made this just to spite you lolView attachment 212148


AAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> im working on it


How long til Elon gets musked?


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 7, 2020)

can you do mine plz?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry everyone, but I am not going to be able to work on masks for a little bit, I am getting my laptop repaired.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> Sorry everyone, but I am not going to be able to work on masks for a little bit, I am getting my laptop repaired.


damn that sucks


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> Sorry everyone, but I am not going to be able to work on masks for a little bit, I am getting my laptop repaired.


Elon is sad but understands


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> Sorry everyone, but I am not going to be able to work on masks for a little bit, I am getting my laptop repaired.


daz what u git f0r gving me anime face.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> daz what u git f0r gving me anime face.


at least i am not getting abused by a fucking number everyday


----------



## Hambrew (Jun 7, 2020)

this number?


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 7, 2020)

this number


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 7, 2020)

I have no graphics programs on this cheap ass laptop or my phone, but I'd love to have a pic of *Mt Rushmore with masks *(one that I can print with a color printer that would show up nice on 8 1/2 X 10 or so) It's a punch line to a  local joke I used to tell when I started my shows... (updated for the present world scenario)


----------



## GoldenBullet (Jun 7, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> When does Elon get his musk?


Sorry @CPG, I don't want to hijack post but I couldn't leave Elon without his mask.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 7, 2020)

GoldenBullet said:


> Sorry @CPG, I don't want to hijack post but I couldn't leave Elon without his mask.


thank you very much


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 7, 2020)

GoldenBullet said:


> Sorry @CPG, I don't want to hijack post but I couldn't leave Elon without his mask.


Thanks I really needed my musk to protect me from the covid


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 7, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Thanks I really needed my musk to protect me from the covid


Equip it already! Lol. #muskgotmasked

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Redhorse said:


> I have no graphics programs on this cheap ass laptop or my phone, but I'd love to have a pic of *Mt Rushmore with masks *(one that I can print with a color printer that would show up nice on 8 1/2 X 10 or so) It's a punch line to a  local joke I used to tell when I started my shows... (updated for the present world scenario)


Mt. Maskmore?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 7, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Equip it already! Lol. #muskgotmasked


I am swapping over to my laptop to do that such thing


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 7, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Mt. Maskmore?



Mt. Rushmask


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 7, 2020)

welp, I was able to fix my laptop, and I was able to do the both of your requests. also remind me to never use KDE when photoshopping.


 




wiiuepiccpu said:


> can you do mine plz?View attachment 212257





Redhorse said:


> I have no graphics programs on this cheap ass laptop or my phone, but I'd love to have a pic of *Mt Rushmore with masks *(one that I can print with a color printer that would show up nice on 8 1/2 X 10 or so) It's a punch line to a  local joke I used to tell when I started my shows... (updated for the present world scenario)



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



slaphappygamer said:


> Equip it already! Lol. #muskgotmasked
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


do you happen to have a high quality image of your pfp?


----------



## demon33 (Jun 7, 2020)

Kefka ?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> do you happen to have a high quality image of your pfp?


Ive got this


 

and the original post at https://gbatemp.net/threads/request-needing-a-new-avatar.562044/#post-9007633


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 7, 2020)

demon33 said:


> Kefka ?




 
boo!


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 7, 2020)

apply mask to mine pl0x


----------



## phalk (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 7, 2020)

I mask asked a while ago, do I really need to provide an image or can you just take it from my profile?


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> welp, I was able to fix my laptop, and I was able to do the both of your requests. also remind me to never use KDE when photoshopping.View attachment 212271 View attachment 212272
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 7, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I mask asked a while ago, do I really need to provide an image or can you just take it from my profile?


i can just take your profile. oh yeah and @slaphappygamer


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 7, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Equip it already! Lol. #muskgotmasked
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It won't let me for some reason every time I try it either doesn't say I pic or will say it but won't load it UPDATE: Now it works so weird


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> i can just take your profile. oh yeah and @slaphappygamer View attachment 212276


Thank you much! Looks great!


----------



## Ricken (Jun 7, 2020)

I'd love to see how this gets masked, hahaha


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 7, 2020)

u should put mask on the mustang
<---

lol


----------



## leon315 (Jun 13, 2020)

@CPG Hi kind sir,

Can I have a mask for Panda too?


----------



## tfocosta (Jul 29, 2020)

Is this still going on? If yes, can I have masks for mine too on both Vegeta and Goku?






Cheers!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 30, 2020)

Need me a mask lol


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 2, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Ive got this
> View attachment 212274
> 
> and the original post at https://gbatemp.net/threads/request-needing-a-new-avatar.562044/#post-9007633


I cannot imagine seeing THAT as your pfp. Masked slap (or slab) happygamer is best slap(/slab)happygamer.


----------



## Chains (Aug 3, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Need me a mask lol


There, your controller's protected now.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2020)

I don't wanna get infect(?


----------



## Chains (Aug 3, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> View attachment 219969 I don't wanna get infect(?


Stay safe:


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2020)

Chains said:


> Stay safe:


Ohh cool, pixel mask. Thanks!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Aug 3, 2020)

n i c e


----------



## E1ite007 (Aug 3, 2020)

I have already one, but it would be interesting what would you do with it (if you're willing to).


----------



## Chains (Aug 3, 2020)

E1ite007 said:


> View attachment 219975
> I have already one, but it would be interesting what would you do with it (if you're willing to).


The current mask you're wearing was in the way, but hey 2 masks = more protection.


----------



## E1ite007 (Aug 3, 2020)

Chains said:


> The current mask you're wearing was in the way, but hey 2 masks = more protection.


In that case I'll see into adding a third one for more protection.
The design looks cool as hell also.


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Aug 3, 2020)

Mask me


----------



## Zucker (Aug 4, 2020)

I could use a mask! This place has too many sick vermin around!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 15, 2020)

welp, i have made a decision. This thread is now OPEN SOURCE!

That means that anyone, (including me) can also take on requests without feeling like they are hijacking.

enjoy


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2020)

think you can mask me? (I'll try to grab my profile image. As I did loose the original. will attach image in a edit)


here it is... biggest version I could find. gl


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 15, 2020)

monkeyman4412 said:


> think you can mask me? (I'll try to grab my profile image. As I did loose the original. will attach image in a edit)
> 
> View attachment 221580
> here it is... biggest version I could find. gl


----------



## wonkeytonk (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 16, 2020)

wonkeytonk said:


>


shaunj66 we need this


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 19, 2020)

Lol the Banned mask is pretty funny. 

I tried putting a mask on my profile pic, but didn't like the result. Most of the uniqueness of this pic is her tongue and the YOU on the cheek. 

But if you'd like to see what you can do with a mask, I might use it!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Sep 11, 2020)

do me!


----------



## dicamarques (Sep 13, 2020)

How will a horse wear a mask  
With this long face?


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Sep 13, 2020)

Here's a challenge for you:


----------



## Chains (Sep 16, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> do me!


Here's a quick 1:


----------



## lemonmaster (Sep 16, 2020)

well, go for it.


----------



## RickBruiser (Sep 16, 2020)

I'd take one!


----------



## Ifwestthen (Sep 16, 2020)

Crazynoob458 said:


> do me!


OMG, YOU'RE THE SAME PERSON THAT SAID THAT YOU'RE NOT HELPING RIGHT NOW ON THAT ON THREAD FOR DS LMAO.


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Sep 17, 2020)

GWH needs to be really safe from the virus, I'll take one of those.


----------



## Chains (Sep 18, 2020)

dicamarques said:


> How will a horse wear a mask
> With this long face?


Here's yours:


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

nothing to lose i guess


----------



## Wavy (Sep 18, 2020)

Do mine and you'll be a legend!
Edit: changed file


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 18, 2020)

Do it


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Oct 9, 2020)

this should be really easy...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

Sure be my guest.


----------



## Cubuss (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Cubuss (Oct 10, 2020)

plz gib mask i dont want corona ty


----------



## TheRedfox (Oct 10, 2020)

Do i need an extra mask?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Cubuss said:


> plz gib mask i dont want corona ty


Which one?


----------



## CedarWood (Oct 14, 2020)

Marvelous


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Borat knows how to wear a mask like no one else.

May be NFSW:



Spoiler











I prefer his style.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 14, 2020)

i bet you wont be able


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

TheRedfox said:


> Do i need an extra mask?


Yes, your eyes and ears (if he had).

You could just wear a burqa.


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 16, 2020)

Photoshop 1 on me.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Brayton1-7 (Dec 17, 2020)

How will mine look?


----------



## Hambrew (Dec 17, 2020)

Brayton1-7 said:


> How will mine look?


nice necrobump


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 17, 2020)

Hambrew said:


> nice necrobump


GBAtemp only considers it a necro if it's a 1 year old post or older. git gud scrub.


----------



## Hambrew (Dec 18, 2020)

oh god ur right


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)

I forgot this existed


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 18, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> I forgot this existed


 Me too


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Mar 18, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> I forgot this existed


Same and still dont get my mask


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 10, 2021)

good luck!


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 12, 2021)

I'll take one. I can wear it like a male G-string thingy.  Oh, and make it a extra large please.


----------

